# Harris County Fair photos



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2006)

Great pics!!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 3, 2006)

Those are some great pics..you get an "A" in food porn class today.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 3, 2006)

Kirk, what kind of camera do you have?  My wife is looking for a new one.

GREAT PHOTOS!! 8)


----------



## cflatt (Nov 3, 2006)

those pics are incredible, forget the camera, I'll take the food.


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh man that is some fine looking food.  GREAT pics.  How did they score?


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 3, 2006)

Holy Flippin food porn Batman!!!!


----------

